# Michigan Sportsman Outing 4



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

11/22-11/25

We are proposing another outing, to be held at the Land's Inn in Ludington. 

The target species is steelhead.
Fishing will take place on the PM, Big Man and Manistee Lake.

Do to the Chef's generosity, the price per room is $ 25.00.

The accommodations include, full use of the facilities.
Jacuzzi, pool, bar, exercise equipment. A restaurant is on the premises.

You can't beat this deal!

Reservations should be placed, by calling 800.707.7475


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i will see what i can do about it. we usually head that way to see relatives that time of the year so it might just work out for me to make it to at least one day of it.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

What about me. Could I rent a room, or will I need a parent if i wanted to come?


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

stelmon,

i am sure we can work something out. you may have to buy a round of drinks for everyone or something, but dont let the small things bother you. in time all will work out in its own way.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Hey Chef, any idea when we'll need to make reservations by? I should be able to make it for one night, maybe two.

Mike


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I will be there, not sure of the days yet


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

damn guys, guess I'll never make an outing! I'll be in quebec chasing Caribou the following week so I won't be able to attend. 
Start thinking about a spring outing or a winter outing and maybe I'll actually be able to show. I would love to pop over and kill a few bottles with you guys.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It was brought to my attention, that I overlooked the annual run of lake-run browns. It should be prime time for those monsters.
Browns of 10+ pounds are not uncommon.
Come one, come all. Let's boost the Ludington economy. lol


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Guys,

Rivernut and I would love to join you on this outing. However that is the weekend of Thanksgiving and we will be in South Carolina visiting my dad. I sure hope you plan another trip for the winter steelhead and browns. Hope you all have a great time and catch tons of fish. Hook some up for us 


QueenSalmon


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Come on Queen! An outing with us is more fun than South Carolina!!!


----------



## skipper (May 28, 2001)

I might be able to get there for a day or two


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I'll be there. Does anybody know what facilities are usually open at the Ludington State Park that time of the year? It will be easier for me to bring my 5th wheel. Dana says she will be there if we take the dogs.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Okay drum roll please, I will make it for at least one day, if not more. I have got to see some you guys again. Oh yeah, I have to show you how to really have a good time on the water.


Count me in, I won't need a room, as I am spoiled by living fairly close, but I'll show.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Dale, dogs are allowed at the Inn. As a matter of fact, I'm bringing mine.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Looks like the wife and I will be coming for a couple of days if we can find someone to watch the kids. Can't pass up one of chefs great deals, and the chance to fish with some of the greatest guys around.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Perfect, count me in. The steelies are stacked big time right now in the big pond from Muskegon to Frankfort, there talking like they've never seen before. The Manistee and PM should be fishing great by then.

Dale, like I said earlier, if you want to work on that landing ratio let me know, I'll be fishing the Muskegon and Grand the next couple of weeks.

Ray, I've done a little thinking, I know of this quiet little (not so little) river where I just know there's a couple keepers begging for a minnow imitation. Let me know the next time your north bound, maybe I can add another club in your already loaded bag. Alright I'll invite Ralph too...


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Hey guys. I was wondering if you minded if a 14 year old kid and his dad came up. Ive been on this site quite a while and would like to meet and fish with some of you guys. If its alright im not %100 sure will be coming, Thanksgiving,etc. The old lady goes crazy about stuff like that. By the way thats a great price for the rooms, thanks chef! Well hopefully it all works out


good luck and tightlines
C&R
matt


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

We insist on taking the young. 
You will be excluded from all the extra curricular activities though.(Yukka, bourbon, beer, dancing girls ect.)


----------



## Gardenfly (Jun 7, 2001)

dancing girls, beer and fish I'LL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Ha Ha! Darn thought i was included on that. Just kiddin. well have safe season everyone. 


matt


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> Looks like the wife and I will be coming for a couple of days if we can find someone to watch the kids. Can't pass up one of chefs great deals, and the chance to fish with some of the greatest guys around.


Wow...what have you been drinking fishcatcher.... Just joking hope you can make it!!!!!>>>>Don


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2001)

dancing girls Shoeman? Do you remember what the snow cows look like up here! I suggest if you want dancing girls you bring them from down there. I don't want any of my bar tables broke. they wont hold that much weight!!


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

Ha Ha. Good one chef. LMAO




matt


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am reserved from Monday Night til Sunday Morning in one of them rooms with the in-room Livewell...Is anyone else staying the whole week?>>>>Don


----------



## Hex4steel (Jun 22, 2001)

I really wish I could make this outing to meet all of you guys on here but the weekend of the 27th my cousin is having a big family pig roast that I cant miss. Oh well there is always outing 5 right. Anyways she lives in Hamilton on the Rabbit River so at least I will get to do a little steelhead fishing. I will try to imagine being on the PM though. Good luck to all fishing


matt


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

We will get there Tues or Wed and stay until the following Monday. Still working it out about the 5th wheel. Dana wants to do Thanksgiving diner in her own kitchen. 

I will be there somewhere.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

wow , since i missed the last one,maybe this one will work.hey,by the way, does anyone know of a 4 or 5 hp short shaft for sale.need something for the back of a 12 ft jon.man shoe, you make the extra curics sound so good


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey Stone Fly....Shoeman has to really use his imagination cause he is married 

Popcorn anyone??????


----------



## lay_z_boy (Apr 13, 2001)

I doubt I'll be able to make that one, I wish I could though. I really want to get me a lake run brown. Not too mention tangling with some fall steelies. Sorry guys, maybe next time.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks for the reminder, Don.

One can only be as lucky as I am. She was pulled out of a sea of many.

Stone Fly, how's your boat coming along?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I know, Ralf...you got the best catch of your life with your wife! I was just being funny! Good thing you weren't in a "Flies Only, Catch and release Area" when ya found her!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I would have poached.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I only hope I find a woman as great as your wife...I ain't countin' my chickens before they hatch but I may have already found her

and what days are you gonna be at the outing??? I reserved the whole week but want to only go the days that someone is gonna be there!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I plan on smoking a bird and taking it to my folks house on Thanksgiving. I'll leave from there. I should be there Thursday night and stay thru Monday. 
Man, I can't wait.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok I may still spend the whole week there...if not I may go to the UP and then head to Luddington on Thursday...Have to see what my Father is doing as far as being in the UP...I have that whole week off and I do have a doe permit for the UP...I'll find out more in a few weeks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like fresh back straps at the Inn.

Don, is there a way to make this thread a sticky?
It would be nice to keep it at the top of the page and possibly in Cold Water.


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Ok I am officially free of family obligations and in. I am excited to meet you guys and can't wait for those steelies! As sad as it is, it will probably be my only trip to NW Michigan this fall for steel.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I will be there to fish friday and saturday (sunday if it is good fishing).

I will be spending the night at the Inn friday.

Lady dryfly will be there also to enjoy the pool. Well that is if she gets her work done. She has boats to sew. 
We will bring the Emerger also "to infinity and beyond!!!!"


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Once I get a car I will be able to come. I might have one by then but that this around Thanksgiving I might be in Kentucky visiting my dad and step relatives.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I hope you have lots of minnows Don. I just reserved one of those rooms with the in room livewell as well. We should have enough bait to last the whole time My wife and I will be there Saturday night (24th) and I will fish Sunday with whoever will let me fish with them I don't have a boat so if anyone has an extra seat in theirs (hint: Ralf) I would be willing to tag along. Maybe you could teach me to row Ralf and I will let you fish.

John


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have the fish tank at home full...just don't know how to get um all up there alive


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

John, I'm sure we can work that out. You won't have to row, but you might have to pass the rod once or twice.


----------



## hasenpfeffer (Oct 6, 2001)

I'd love to come but thanksgiving is not good for me. My wife would shoot me just for asking


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

Sounds like a great way to meet some of you guys! I'll probably be fishing Steelies further upstream on Friday during the day, but will come around on Friday evening for Sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

Come on folks we only have 3 reservations that I can see in the computer. Our group reservation # is 1119. If you give the front desk that number they well automatically know your room rate and set up your reservation. You dont need a credit card to make a reservation for this outing. Please any one that cant come cancel your reservation ahead of time if possible. Lets try and get at least 20 people at this outing. If deer hunting is an issue I can get some guys into some great places to hunt. You can always drift down the river hunting and fishing at the same time too. 

Just a reminder: 

Standard room smoking or non = $25.00
Hot tub smoking or non = $35.00
Pet friendly rooms available for an extra $10.00


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

You now have four at least, is our hallowed administrator steve going to make this one. I would sure like to meet him. Or is he going to be out of the country again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

I wish I could go,,,,, but it's fueding time in our household!!!! The wife is mad at me because I dont have $250 for my daughter to go get her senior prom dress..... Funny thing is, the daughter told me she has'nt even been looking, and said "Why should I look, the prom isnt until May and I dont need the money until April!!"....

Oh well,,,, I'm still gonna try to go,,, but have never been steelhead fishing, so I need to know what to round up, and what to bring...... Help is needed once again.......

Thanks,
IFN


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

Well, she snuck up behind me, and read the last post just as i was clicking submit...... The war started again!!!!! I called and made my reservations for friday, saturday, and sunday. Let me know what I need to bring,,, if I cant round it up(I'm laid-off right now), I'll come just to meet all the good people that have helped me so far!!!!! Looking forward to meeting everybody,,, and maybe being able to do some fishing....


IFN


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Glad to see you can make it, Ice fishin' nut! Read Shoeman's Article on the front page (Home Page) of this site...that should tell ya all you need to know!>>>Don


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok, thanks I'll read it..... I might need the number for a divorce lawyer when we get back,,,,, anybody know any good ones?????

IFN


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I know a few and SFK might too, IFN!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well...I couldn't afford mine either...that is why I have to re-buy all my toys!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

I cant even afford to "pay" attention!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

Unfortunate!!!!!! But oh so true!!!!!

Just as long as I cand afford to go on the outing, and buy a couple of beers, I'll be happy!!!!

IFN


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks for the reminder Chef, I will make mine today.

Icefishin'nut, why not bring your wife along? My wife is going to relax and enjoy the pool while I freeze my butt fishing.
It might be less expensive to bring her along rather than 
helping SFK's attorney buy his new condo.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes ICENUT, Brandi will be in the Hotel with little Danielle while we are fishing too. The baby is too little to brave the cold!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

Thanks for the advice guys,,, but I dont think that will be happening... The groundwork has already been laid, and it looks like I will be helping somebodys lawyer build a condo, regardless if I go on the outing or not. Enough of my whining though... Went to Hubbard Lake on Sunday, and if ludington is anthing like that,,,,, I'm gonna love it!!!!! Finally know where the Singing Bridge is,,,, alot of guys fishing out there, we only passed by, but they looked shoulder to shoulder....


IFN    LOL


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to let you know that RiverNut and I will be joining you on the outing after all. We can't go to South Carolina...not enough money But I'm sure you guys will make us forget all our problems....BAT.....right!?! We are looking forward to meeting those of you we haven't yet and seeing those again that we have! Looking forward to catching tons of fish!!!!!!! See you all soon


QueenSalmon 
and 
RiverNut


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Glad to see you guys can make it Queen and Nut! You will have a blast!!!!!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hey Northern_Outdoorsman,

If you want I'll watch Danielle and the dog one of the mornings so you can get Northern_Outdoorswoman out there to fish! Are we bringing anything to pass around!?! I thought I might make jello shots to help everyone along with the BAT Let me know so I can make them in time. I can't wait for that weekend to arrive!!!!!


QueenSalmon


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am sure Jello shots will be appreicated! Make some non-alcoholic ones for me...Green!!!! I am not getting the "Bat" experience this time!!!!! Thanks for the offer of watching Danielle and the dog...we'll see on that one! Hurry up Nov 14...(That is my 1st day of Vacation...Deer Hunting!!!!!)


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sounds like a hoot. I hunt in that area so I may not go fishing but it would be fun to hang out with everyone. How exactly do we get the reduced rate for rooms?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

just call 1 800 707 7475 and make a reservation under the group block of michigan sportsman. our group # is 1119


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Come on guys. As of right now we only have 10 rooms booked. There is plenty of room for many many more! This is a perfect opportunity for some of you flatlanders  (just a joke) to get up here and do a little deer hunting and or fishing. There is a ton of State, Federal, and private land up here that we have access to for deer hunting. Everyone is more than welcome. The hotel has a pool, hot tub, game room restaurant and bar for the entire families enjoyment.

No I am not trying to make money either. I have arranged for all of the rooms to be sold for $25.00 per night for a standard room and $35.00 a night for hot tub rooms. To make a reservation call 800 707 7475. Tell the front desk person that you want to make a reservation for a the Michigan Sportsman Outing the group # is 1119.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Hey Guys,


We had to tell Don about the surprize steelhead outing that we were planning for December for his Birthday! We had to tell him cuz we didn't want him getting mad or worring about it.He started to lwonder when he noticed people asking for my email and that my PM was full....he knew something was up and wanted to know what it was! We are still going to have the party in December either the weekend of the 8th or the 15th!!!! It just won't be a "SURPRIZE" 


Please email me at [email protected] if you have *Any* Questions!!!!!!!!!!!!


QueenSalmon


----------



## outdoors_woman (Nov 8, 2001)

Ok sorry had to change names for some reason my other name was not working........Sorry all had to tell Don (northern_outdoorsman) about the party.....So plan on it either Dec. 8 or 15th..............See ya all there...........Brandi


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

The 8th is good for me.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I am very happy that Brandi was gonna try to suprise me for my birthday and I wasn't mad that I though she was up to something. Thank you Brandi for trying to suprise me, It means alot to me. Now I don't want a bunch of gifts or anything for my Birthday but if you all wanna have a Steelhead Trip in honor of my B-Day then that is great!

As far as the 8th...As long as I fill my Deer tags During Rifle Season, I am free to go Steelheading, If not the UP Muzzle Loader Season Starts then and we always go up there for a last chance to fill our tags...I will keep ya posted when I get back from the UP on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just make it late enough in the day to allow me to get there.

Name the place


----------



## outdoors_woman (Nov 8, 2001)

Well I am glad to hear you are not mad at me......I wanted to do something special for you with all your best fishing and hunting buddies included....!!!! The 8th sounds great to me also! Thanks everyone for wanting to share this special day. I just hope Don enjoys it!!!!!  


Thanks Brandi


----------



## outdoors_woman (Nov 8, 2001)

By the way.....SFK.....I think I know of many ways I can relax him....... That is if he will let me????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Clay... 


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It will likely be something you can use while on the river and something that you often dream about! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



You mean I am finally gonna get that Playboy Playmate to Row me Down the river!!!! COOL 

Oh wait! Srry Brandi That is your job!


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

...MEN


QS


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

...WOMEN

NO


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

When is the outing? This one is close to me. I won't need a room, perhaps Toto can pick me up on his way south.
Whit1


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2001)

The outing is the weekend after Thanksgiving (Nov. 23-25). You are very welcome to come visit and fish with everyone. If you are not staying in the hotel Friday night would be a good time to come and meet everyone and make plans for fishing the rest of the weekend. I hope to see you here.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

I'm still not sure if i can make it or not, can i still get the rate if i just happen to show up? would probably be saturday afternoon if i make it at all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2001)

Yes broncbuster2 you will get the same rate.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

ok, thanks chef, i'm hoping to make it


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Okay! Here is the deal! I can make it up wednesday night and fish Thursday and Friday. I got most of my schoolwork all caught up, but I have to work the wknd......grrrrrrrrrrr. I want to preferably chase some lake run browns and secondly steel and would love a fishing partner for Thursday. I know Friday won't be a problem, but with Thanksgiving on Thursday, I might just have to go alone. If that's the case, maybe someone can share a spot or two for the browns...hint, hint...hehe. If someone can help me out, I'll make my reservations. If not, I just may show up for Friday. I gotta meet the Swingers (inside joke...lol) and I think me Clay and Ray gotta make a truce so we can all get along again on the site. I also gotta test out this new digital camera and possibly my new flyrod and my new floatrod. Thanks guys. See you then hopefully. Respond ASAP!


----------

